# Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2011)

*Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern


----------



## BlueLaser (13. Oktober 2011)

*Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



> Der Kühler *öasst* sich auf zweierlei





naja da ist mir mein Matterhorn lieber


----------



## Anchorage (13. Oktober 2011)

*Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

350 Watt Kühlen ? Welcher Prozessor erzeugt eine solche Abwärme ?


----------



## dustyjerk (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Also bei der FAQ von Noctua zum NH-D14 steht, das ein dritter Lüfter keine Mehrleistung mehr bringt - ob Zalman das anders sieht oder nur auf die "mehr ist mehr"-Kundschaft abzielt?!


----------



## mars321 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Optisch find ich den Kühler sehr gelungen 

Was er leistet werden die ersten Tests zeigen


----------



## Xel'Naga (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



Anchorage schrieb:


> 350 Watt Kühlen ? Welcher Prozessor erzeugt eine solche Abwärme ?


 Ganz spontan würde ich sagen das der Kühler an Overclocker gerichtet ist.

Rein Optisch gleicht er einer Flugzeugturbine 
Ich finde ihn ansprechend.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



Anchorage schrieb:


> 350 Watt Kühlen ? Welcher Prozessor erzeugt eine solche Abwärme ?


Du weißt doch, viel hilft viel...


----------



## Bambusbar (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Der sieht echt mal schnicke aus - gefällt mir.
Und der Preis geht auch vorerst mal in Ordnung - kommt natürlöich auf die Kühlleistung an ..aber doch, mir gefällt er.
Schade nur, das ich keine LuKü habe


----------



## Willforce (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Rein optisch komt er gut rüber.
Ich habe auf meinem Phenom II X6 noch einen CNPS9900NT werkeln. Der hat nur einen Lüfter und verrichtet seinen Diest sehr zuverlässig.
Bei den großen Schwergewichten muss man ja Angst um sein Mutterbrett haben.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



Xel'Naga schrieb:


> Rein Optisch gleicht er einer Flugzeugturbine


 

hoffen wir, dass er nicht genauso laut ist 


das design find ich schön, nur die lüfter sind nix für mich. nicht austauschbar durch leisere -.-
und über 50 euro geb ich sicher nicht für einen kühler aus. da tuts mir der mugen2 genauso


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Mit einer Höhe von 154 mm auch für Gehäuse interessant, wo die anderen leistungsstarken Kühler wie Silver Arrow und Co. mit ihren 157-160 mm Höhe zu groß sind.


----------



## elohim (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mit einer Höhe von 154 mm auch für Gehäuse interessant, wo die anderen leistungsstarken Kühler wie Silver Arrow und Co. mit ihren 157-160 mm Höhe zu groß sind.


 
eher 160-172mm


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



> hoffen wir, dass er nicht genauso laut ist



Im Internet gefunden:



> 780-1200rpm



Klingt schonmal besser, als die älteren Modelle - die liefen meist zwischen 1200 und 2000 rpm.
Blöd nur, dass es gleich 3 Lüfter sind - die machen einfach mehr Krach als ein Einzelner.


----------



## Drapenot (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Optisch auf jeden Fall mal sehr angenehem und was anderes.
Allerdings würde mich die Beleuchtung stören und das ich keine freie Lüfter wahl mehr habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Ihh, Stargate für Gemüse. Irgendwie wieder typisch Zalman, Lüfter nicht tauschbar, ob die auch wieder ab Werk ohne Fanmate einem Staubsauger Paroli bieten?


----------



## The_Schroeder (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Mhmm, gleichmal Zalman anschreiben und nach nem Testmuster fragen, für Dekozwecke reicht er ja


----------



## FreezerX (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Find ihn auch schön, aber der wird für Zalman typisch mal wieder nicht leise werden. Wenn bei 780rpm nach unten Schluss ist, wär er nix für mich. 
Besonders da man an die Lüfter gebunden ist. Und Zalman Kühler sind ja schon längere Zeit meist schäbig.


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Irgendwie sieht er ja schon schön aus, aber ob er gut Kühlt? Man weiß es nicht...


----------



## biohaufen (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der genauso Laut ist wie mein 9900A LED, dann ist der nichts.


----------



## Ahab (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Baaaah... Das hat mich auch schon beim NH-D14 aufgeregt! WARUM packen die kein PWM rein!?  PWM, dazu ein weiter Regelbereich und alle an einen Adapter auf einen Anschluss. Alle sind gleichgeschaltet und können VÖLLIG unkompliziert arbeiten und gesteuert werden. Der wird ja keine 20€ kosten!? Da ist das einfach mal drin finde ich. Und ob da ein Lüfter irgendwie ein bisschen langsamer dreht als der andere ist doch sicher vollkommen unerheblich! Ach so ein Gedööns...


----------



## Nixtreme (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



kero81 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht er ja schon schön aus, aber ob er gut Kühlt? Man weiß es nicht...


 Die Kühlleistung ist so ziemlich das, worum man sich bei Zalman nie Sorgen machen muss


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Dieses schwarze Plastikteil oben drauf geht gar nicht, das ruiniert die ganze Optik.


----------



## cozma (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Die Kühlleistung ist so ziemlich das, worum man sich bei Zalman nie Sorgen machen muss


 
Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, selbst mein betagter Cnps9700 reicht für meinen 965BE bei 1,5V und 4Ghz locker.
Wichtig ist bei den Zalmännern das man die Gehäusebelüftung so ausführt, das der Kühler in einem steten Luftstrom
steht. Dann reicht meinen 9700er auch 1500 U/min für eine CPU Temp von 56°C unter Prime oder CoreDamage im Hoch-
sommer unterm Dach. Echte Silent Systeme baut man halt nicht mit nem Zalmann, aber wenns um absolute Kühlleistung
und nicht um Lautstärke geht ist Zalmann mit seinem Tunnelkonzept nicht zu schlagen, selbst Noctua uns Co. haben da
das nachsehen. Hatte auch schon mal einen Mugen2 rev B verbaut, war aber eine Enttäuschung, mit Standardlüftern
zwar deutlich leiser aber dafür ca 6° wärmer als der uralt cnps9700.


----------



## derP4computer (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



> WARUM packen die kein PWM rein!?


Das war das erste, wo nach ich gesucht habe.
Bei einem Kilo und drei Lüftern, sparen die an einem Pin.


----------



## turbosnake (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Zalmann Lüfter sind laut und 3 davon sind 3 mal so laut wie einer.
Man sollte in der Einheit Sone pro Grad Temperatur messen.


----------



## Rizoma (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Zalmann Lüfter sind laut und 3 davon sind 3 mal so laut wie einer.
> Man sollte in der Einheit Sone pro Grad Temperatur messen.


 

Laut dem Test hier Test Zalman CNPS12X - ch soll er nur ein klein wenig lauter sein als ein Noctua NH C-14 und identische Kühlleistung haben. Wenn es stimmt würde ich den Zalmans von der Optik her bevorzugen.

Wobei man bedenken muss das es auch bessere Kühler gibt aber die sehen meist nicht so schön aus


----------



## Pimp-OINK (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Nicht lieferbar.....  Daher hab ich mir den Noctua NH-D14 geholt....danke für den Vergleich.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Schön? Na ja - ich finde ihn eher etwas kitschig. Aber größtes Manko: keine freie Lüfterwahl.


----------



## Rizoma (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Schön? Na ja - ich finde ihn eher etwas kitschig. Aber größtes Manko: keine freie Lüfterwahl.


Naja das ist Ansichtssache einige Modden sich ihr Gehäuse was auch in 99% der fälle in Richtung Kitschig raus läuft aber wenn es denjenigen gefällt soll er es machen. Ich finde den Lüfter Optisch gelungen . Das man keine anderen Lüfter drauf machen sollte da der kühler leise ist egal sein einziges Problem wenn mal nen Lüfter den Geist auf gibt kannst eben nicht tauschen :/


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zalmans CNPS12X - Doppelturmkühler mit drei LED-Lüftern*

Also ich muss sagen ich nutze ihn jetzt seit geraumer Zeit-
Tendenziell sehr ansprechend aber es giebt auch contra

Pro:
Design

Kühlleistung

Montage AM3+(Backplate muss geändert werden)

Contra:
Sehr laut(auch mit 7V Wiederstand)

Bei 1000rpm  ensteht durch den Mittleren Lüfter ein Durchdringendes Pfeifen wie die alten Chipsatzlüfter

nicht regelbare Lüfter Drehzahl( nur auf umwegen)
Preis 74 € bei mir

Sehr Groß: [Asus Crosshair V --2mm zum DDR3 Fury X/  4mm zur GraKa im ersten Slot ohne backplate/ 1-2mm zum Spannungswandler Kühlkörper]
Wegen der GraKa und dem Spannungswandler-Kühler war ein Zentrierte montage NICHT möglich das wenige spiel was man vor dem engültigen befestigen hat wird in diesem fall auch dringend Benötigt





Heißt in meinem Fall war er definitive ehr eine schlechte Wahl


----------

